# Steb Centre



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I got a Robert Sorby, 1 1/4" stebcentre for Christmas this year and I was just wondering if any of you have any advice on using it. Are there certain precautions that I should know about? Is there a certain amount of pressure that I should use from the tailstock? That sort of thing. I just want to hear people's experiences with them and if there is anything to be aware of with their use.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so I tried the stebcentre. I love it. :thumbsup: I wish that I had one a long time ago. I still want to hear any advice on it though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for those of us who couldn't give a response*

Since at least I had no idea what a stebcenter is could you please photo and explain? At first I thought it was a typo for stub center, apparently not. :no: thanks, bill
BTW, When there is no response, we end up talking to ourselves.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
Do yourself a favor and if you just have the tailstock stebcenter, get the one that goes in the headstock also. The one I am talking about fits into your chuck so you don't have to take the chuck off to use it. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Stebdrive___stebdrive?partnerid=googlebase

When you use them, make a small center punch mark in the center of each end. Then tighten up enough so the small teeth engage the wood. The nice thing about the stebs are they will act like a clutch. If you happen to get a catch, it will let the piece slip and minimize the gouge. The other nice thing is they don't leave a deep dimple in the piece. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Haven't tried one, but looks neat. I *AM* skeptical however about the statement* "finished pieces and blanks can be exchanged by backing off the tail stock, rather than starting and stopping the lathe". *I don't doubt you could DO it, I just doubt that it is a good idea.

'Course, as I said, I haven't used one so maybe that's not as dangerous as it sounds.

Paul


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried one. In fact I own one. Don't like it. You have to understand however that I turn a lot of thin mirror handles and the spring pressure on the center pin is too strong. It induces vibration or chatter in the work piece. If I did thicker pieces I would probably find it a pretty decent drive center. I turned for many many years with 4 prong drive centers and I guess I just know how to use them so the steb center just sits there.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> BTW, When there is no response, we end up talking to ourselves.


:laughing: Woodnthings, I'm glad that someone responded, because, quite frankly, I was boring myself to sleep! :laughing:




> Do yourself a favor and if you just have the tailstock stebcenter, get the one that goes in the headstock also. The one I am talking about fits into your chuck so you don't have to take the chuck off to use it.


Mike, I got the one that has a number 2 MT so that it fits in the head stock. My chuck also has a 2 MT center so I could tread the chuck on to the head stock and use the stebcentre in the middle of the chuck. I never thought of doing that, but it's a great idea. Man, I'm such a newbie at this. The "clutch" is what I liked most about the stebcentre. Being fairly new to turning, I get a lot (and I mean A LOT) of tools catching. Especially when I am practising the skew. I like the way the stebcentre just turned in the wood without a violent catch. A little extra pressure from the tailstock and I was back in business. It was great.



> I tried one. In fact I own one. Don't like it.


John, I'm sorry that you don't like yours. Fortunately for me, I love mine thus far. I guess that's what makes woodworking such an awesome hobby. For every one job, there are 10 000 ways to accomplish it and not everyone will agree on the best way. The key to learning, for me, is to listen to what others have to say, no matter how weird it sounds and then make your own choice from there, based on practise and levels of comfort. I hope that you find a use for your stebcentre one day and if not, there a guy in Canada that just loves them. :laughing:



> *"finished pieces and blanks can be exchanged by backing off the tail stock, rather than starting and stopping the lathe".*


Paul, I don't think that I'll be trying *that* any time soon. Although I can see how it would be possible with the stebcentre, I'm also a firm believer of allowing all machines to come to a complete stop before getting your fingers, hands, arms or any other removable limb anywhere near it. Safety first kids (that's my public safety announcement for the day) :laughing:

Thanks for the replies guys, I was starting to get lonely. :laughing:


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

In the old days of piece work production turning, when every second counted the spindle turners only used the switch twice a day. Off for lunch and at the end of shift. It was demonstrated how to do this by an oldtime turner. Kind of scary the first time you try it but it isn't as hard to do as you might think.
HAPPY NEW YEAR everybody!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, I have one and have used it almost from the beginning of my turning. I too love it. I think it is a big help for a beginning turner. I would love to get one like Mike showed the link to so I could just fit it in my chuck. That is going on my list. Keep turning buddy!

John


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a couple of the cheaper $20 Penn State clones of the Sorby. After using them I managed to lose the spur drive center that I used to use and haven't missed it since. They're great...No cracked wood from tailstock pressure or tapping the spur into the workpiece, catches are pretty much a thing of the past too. They're not great for spinning big off balance bowl blanks but for between centers turning of spindle stock or smaller bowls prior to chucking.


----------

